# casa-palcoscenico



## damoskito

Bonjour, 

Pour l'introduction d'un livre d'art que j'ai à traduire, je butte sur l'expression "casa-palcoscenico".

La phrase en question:
_C’è stato un tempo in cui le cucine italiane – anche quelle delle *case-palcoscenico *- non avevano colori se non quelli dei cibi – poveri e rari, per lo più – che in esse venivano cucinati, serviti e mangiati.
_
Savez-vous s'il s'agit d'une expression figée? Est-ce que *palcoscenico* peut se mettre en apposition comme ça? S'agirait-il d'une maison du type 'maison d'exposition' qu'on peut voir dans les magasins d'ameublement ou est-ce que je fais fausse route?

Merci d'avance de vos éclaircissements!


----------



## Nunou

Demoskito,
secondo me potrebbe riferirsi ad un particolare tipo di architettura (esterna e d'interni) dove tutto è "design" / alla moda" e "fa scena". Tutto appare essenziale, studiato, perfetto ma forse anche poco naturale e/o vissuto-vivibile.   È come "une maison d'exposition" ..ma in realtà qualcuno ci vive dentro. Mi spiace ma non ho mai neanche pensato a come tradurlo in francese...forse "_maison design / maison (à l'ambiance) moderne_" ma non sono affatto sicura, consiglio di aspettare altri suggerimenti.

 Ho trovato alcuni di link di riferimento:

http://ricerca.repubblica.it/repubb...1/11/17/luce-vetro-per-case-palcoscenico.html

http://www.ugolapietra.com/casa_palcoscenico.htm

Buona serata!


P.S.: 
- Un'alternativa sono gli "ambienti casalinghi" creati apposta per lo spettacolo ma non è sicuramente il caso nel tuo contesto. 
- C'è anche chi usa questo termine così:
_L'arredamento della nostra casa diventa il teatro della vita privata, quella scena dove ogni stanza permette il cambiamento, la dinamica degli atteggiamenti e delle situazioni: è la casa palcoscenico. Che poi la nostra vita sia una cosa vera, mentre il teatro ne rappresenta la finzione, sta a noi deciderlo: resta il fatto che una cosa concepita con questo progetto rende protagonisti i suoi abitanti. (A. Mendini)
_(Fonte: http://www.abacab.ch/Idee/Abitazione.htm)


----------



## damoskito

Buonasera Nunou e grazie tantissimo per la tua risposta così particolareggiata!!!! Guardo più dettagliatamente la tua spiegazione e i link e poi cerco di vedere cosa posso fare per contribuire al dibattito ! grazie tante!


----------



## damoskito

Ho anche visto questi link: http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...nico_casa_vuol_diventare_co_9_061018077.shtml e http://www.corrierebit.com/arte e design.htm, in cui "casa palcoscenico" ("per chi ama vivere da protagonista, ricevere, far vedere per farsi invidiare") viene opposta a "casa nomade" e a "casa nido". Se tutti e tre i gruppi di parole non sono "idiomatici" bensì invenzioni "spontanee" degli autori, forse penso di poter tradurre "casa palcoscenico" con "maison-théâtre", espressione francese che non è stata "coniata" ufficialemente ma che si utilizza un po', da quanto posso desumere sulle ricerche Google... Cosa ne pensate?


----------



## Nunou

Damoskito,
credo dipenda molto dal contesto globale. Nella frase citata all'inizio di questa discussione, io vedo un voler specificare che c'è stato un tempo in cui le cucine erano molto essenziali e semplici, non particolari e/o studiate apposta _anche_ per "apparire". Questo non solo nelle povere case ma anche in quelle in cui c'era una certa ricchezza e si prestava particolare attenzione al resto dell'arredamento. Il senso è che la cucina era funzionale quel tanto che bastava a cucinare e mangiare. Cibo e cucina non erano considerati un lusso e/o elementi con cui "giocare" di fantasia. Il concetto di colore credo che non si riferisca direttamente alle tonalità dei mobili (e/o delle pareti) ma piuttosto al modo in cui si intedeva allora la cucina (e o il bagno). 
Forse parlerei di "case importanti", "abitazioni lussuose", "maison-théâtre" non mi è molto familiare in questo senso e personalmente la riferisco al teatro vero e proprio. Visto che la frase del nostro contesto si riferisce a case del passato, mi viene in mente anche "maison de maître" ma non sono sicura che possa andar bene perché non corrisponde esattamente al termine usato in italiano. In italiano si parla anche di case sceniche ma tradotto letteralmente in francese...temo significhi tutt'altra cosa e si riferisca piuttosto alla posizione/situazione esterna della casa. Se "maison-théâtre" corrisponde invece alla "scena" interna allora forse potrebbe andar bene.


----------



## matoupaschat

Avevo anche pensato all'inizio a "maison-théâtre", ma non lo avevo detto perché qualcosa non mi convinceva, e tuttora non mi convince. Il problema, secondo me è che il theatro non è più il proscenio di una volta , credo che tutto si sia piuttosto spostato verso il cinema e quindi mi viene di proporre "une maison de cinéma", pur non sapendo se la parola s'intona nel contesto completo


----------



## Nunou

Credete si possa dire 'maison (espace) scénographique / scénique /spectaculaire" ...o qualcosa del genere? In italiano so che si può dire anche riferito a case che "fanno colpo", sia per quanto concerne gli interni che gli esterni, in francese non mi ero mai posta il problema finora e francamente...non lo so.


----------



## Nunou

Matou, Damoskito..
ma che rompicapo...!! 
Ho letto gli articoli postati da Damoskito e mi pare che la differenza tra casa nido e casa palcoscenico sia piuttosto da ricercare nello stile architettonico e nel modo di arredare la casa. Quella a palcoscenico, come dicevo all'inizio, è la nuova tendenza. Spazi interni aperti, (magari anche con pareti esterne vetrate), totale essenzialità e presunta funzionalità del mobilio, poche porte, pochi (ma estremamente mirati) elementi decorativi ecc. ecc. . 
Una casa che si apre e quindi meno intima delle "case nido". Credo che il volersi mostrare/invidiare centri poco...almeno, può centrare, ma solo a livello di voler esibire un qualcosa di quasi futurista, all'ultimo grido. In generale però è una scelta per chi ama gli ambienti ampi e in qualche modo proiettati anche verso l'esterno, non tanto per far assistere gli altri allo spettacolo che si svolge dentro, quanto poter godere di quanto succede anche fuori (panorama, spazi verdi ecc. ecc.) quindi, casa intesa non solo come rifugio (muri intorno e muri dentro) ma anche come spazio fluido/ambiente scenico. Un po' confusa e imprecisa come descrizione ma spero ugualmente di riuscire a farmi capire...
Ho cercato ancora e in alcuni siti del settore trovo _maisons design_ in contrapposizione a _traditions_...se non c'è un termine specifico in francese, suggerirei di tornare a questa soluzione o, se possibile, usare scenico.  Per i termini di casa-teatro o di cinema, io non li conosco per cui lascio a voi il giudizio. 
Dopodichè...non ho più argomenti, credo di essermi dilungata più che abbastanza.... 

Ho trovato alcuni riferimenti in francese che potrebbero essere utili e suggerisco di cercarne altri. 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Architecture_d'intérieur (per il concetto di cucina nel passato)
http://www.trecobat.fr/Ma-maison-design.html?wpid=36627 (maison design)
http://www.homegate.ch/acheter/cons...-construction/projets-suisses/concept-espaces 
http://www.marieclairemaison.com/,un-espace-grand-ouvert,200315,293,4 (spazi aperti)


----------



## matoupaschat

Ho riletto i post con la mente ormai libera dai noiosi "bricolage" che dovevo fare in casa.
Se ho capito bene, si tratta di case di prestigio, case status symbol. In francese, direi allora "maisons de standing", forse anche "maisons de représentation". Non funzionerebbebe male quest'ultima, perché si resta così allusivamente nel campo teatrale.
Buona giornata a tutti!


----------



## damoskito

Ciao matoupaschat et Nunou, 

Grazie tantissimo del vostro aiuto e dei vostri commenti moooolto interessanti e utili; per ora devo affrontare altri problemi di questo testo, ma appena faccio in tempo guardo tutti i link e le vostre spiegazioni e cerco di.... tradurre questa maledetta espressione! . Pero ora effettivamente, "maison de représentation" non mi sembra male (o almeno mi sembra quella forse più "vicina" all'italiano).

grazie ancora!

Damien


----------



## damoskito

Cosa pensereste di "maison d'apparat"? Ci sono varie occorrenze Google e mi sembra confarsi all'espressione italiana.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Damien, ciao Matou;
direi che è molto "pomposa" come dimora ..però visto che il testo iniziale si riferisce proprio a case di altri tempi e non a quelle ultra moderne e/o fastose di oggi, per me può anche andar bene. Anche le proposte fatte prima da Matou non mi sembrano male.
Bene, direi che dopo tanti mal di testa, ora c'è persino l'imbarazzo della scelta!


----------



## damoskito

Ciao Nunou, ciao Matou!

infatti è un rompicapo incredibile! Grazie tanto delle vostre suggestioni, ora devo solo scegliere!


----------



## matoupaschat

Je pense avoir fini par comprendre (c'est ta première référence #8 qui éclaire le tout), et il me semble qu'il faut une périphrase en français pour arriver à rendre le sens, aussi je te proposerais bien ceci:"C’è stato un tempo in cui le cucine italiane – anche quelle delle case-palcoscenico - non avevano colori se non quelli dei cibi – poveri e rari, per lo più – che in esse venivano cucinati, serviti e mangiati".

"Il fut un temps où les cuisines italiennes, même faisant partie de l'espace _représentatif/non privé/public_ des maisons, n'avaient d'autres couleurs que celles des aliments - pauvres et rares, le plus souvent - que l'on y cuisinait, qu'on y servait et qu'on y mangeait".​
Là, je vais pouvoir dormir. Ouf!

Matou.

*Edit du 15/5*: Excuse-moi si je traduis parfois toute la phrase, la raison en est simplement que cela m'aide à ordonner mes idées, et je me dis alors "Mais pourquoi l'effacer? Cela peut être utile."


----------

